# Anybody heard of these Canisters?



## The King Crabb

CF-500UV Canister Filter with UV9W Sterilizer - 525 gph
by AQUATOP

They seem pretty legit, but I've never even heard of them. They have a UV sterilizer in them, I'm not sure if that's a good thing or bad thing since it says it kills bacteria but the bacteria is needed...


----------



## brinkles

The bacteria is stuck on stuff, not in the water.

Supposedly the bulbs don't do their job for long anyway, but they should help clear up an algae bloom.


----------



## PfunMo

My only experience with UV comes from hiking/backpacking equipment for making water safe to drink but the UV and bulbs work the same. Bulbs do not last long and running 24-7, I would guess six months might be it but one can't tell if they are working or how well. So if your tank is clear and it has been 5 years, is it the UV or just the tank running as it should? The bulb still lights but what light is it putting out? These are some of the reasons I've never used them in tanks. These seem to be the latest "big" thing but that may just be because they sell well.


----------



## inurocker

Yes, it's a SUNSUN with a different name on it. I have one on my 115 Gal. works great. Best bang for the buck I have found.


----------



## The King Crabb

inurocker said:


> Yes, it's a SUNSUN with a different name on it. I have one on my 115 Gal. works great. Best bang for the buck I have found.


Is one plenty for your 115G? I was thinking I might need two for my 125G?


----------



## aprildawn

i also have 2 sunsuns. the only complaint that i have is that the handles on the medium baskets are very flimsy. i have to use a pliers to grap the sides of the baskets to remove them. other than that, i think that they work great.


----------



## Andy Somnifac

Hope they're decent. Just bought a CF-400UV for the 65g I'm setting up.


----------



## The King Crabb

Andy Somnifac said:


> ust bought a CF-400UV for the 65g I'm setting up.


Let me know how that goes! I'm thinking of buying either the CF-300 or the CF-400UV and pop it on either my 55G Mbuna or my 60G planted SA tank to test out how the products work.


----------



## Cichlid_Expert

I purchased an AQUATOP CF-300 for my 40 gallon...... its alright. Has good suction and spare parts. It comes with all of the media to set it up with. Its been running for about 2 weeks now and haven't had a problem with it. Its EXTREMELY quiet, I would recommend it, I was pretty leery of buying it myself, but no regrets! :thumb:


----------



## The King Crabb

Cichlid_Expert said:


> I purchased an AQUATOP CF-300 for my 40 gallon...... its alright. Has good suction and spare parts. It comes with all of the media to set it up with. Its been running for about 2 weeks now and haven't had a problem with it. Its EXTREMELY quiet, I would recommend it, I was pretty leery of buying it myself, but no regrets! :thumb:


I feel the same way, but it's good to hear! Think I'll need two?


----------



## Andy Somnifac

It'll be a while before I'm up and running. I still have a background to build, and stocking Tanganyikans at a reasonable price is near impossible...


----------



## The King Crabb

Andy Somnifac said:


> It'll be a while before I'm up and running. I still have a background to build, and stocking Tanganyikans at a reasonable price is near impossible...


Understandable. Guess I'll let you know how mine goes then? :lol:


----------



## Andy Somnifac

I may stick it on another tank that I'm having some clarity issues on once it comes in. Should be a good test, and will get the bio media up and running.


----------



## The King Crabb

Andy Somnifac said:


> I may stick it on another tank that I'm having some clarity issues on once it comes in. Should be a good test, and will get the bio media up and running.


Sounds good :thumb: Be sure to leave the old filter on too or swap over some bio media so the tank stays cycled!


----------



## Andy Somnifac

It would be in addition to any filtration that's already on the tank. Maybe I'd unplug the AC70 on it so the fish don't get blown around too badly...


----------



## The King Crabb

Could be a good idea :thumb:


----------



## JohanniMan

The King Crabb said:


> CF-500UV Canister Filter with UV9W Sterilizer - 525 gph
> by AQUATOP
> 
> They seem pretty legit, but I've never even heard of them. They have a UV sterilizer in them, I'm not sure if that's a good thing or bad thing since it says it kills bacteria but the bacteria is needed...


I Just joined but I saw your post I own a CF-400 owned for about a week on a 55 with a Fluval C4 and the water have never been more clear.. I love this canister very quiet.. I suggest you buy 1 you wont regret it


----------



## inurocker

The King Crabb said:


> inurocker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's a SUNSUN with a different name on it. I have one on my 115 Gal. works great. Best bang for the buck I have found.
> 
> 
> 
> Is one plenty for your 115G? I was thinking I might need two for my 125G?
Click to expand...

I think you are 100% right. I use the sunsun mainly for bio I also use a emperor 400 for mechanical change out the filter pads every two days. I want to replace the 400 it works great for the purpose I use it for but its just too darn loud for my taste.


----------



## The King Crabb

Great to hear everyone! I think I'll be buying a CF-400 (or maybe CF-500) this week to test out on my 55G tank. Not that I don't trust everyone who says they're great, but because I'm a "learn by doing" kind of person, plus I can take the tester CF-500 and put it on my 125G with the other one I purchase.


----------



## Andy Somnifac

The CF-400 I bought is scheduled for delivery today. If it works well, this (and/or the CF-500) could end up being my go to filter, thanks to the price.


----------



## Andy Somnifac

Well, I got my filter today. There's good news, and there's bad news.

*Good news:*
The canister itself seems sturdy enough, and all the gaskets were lubricated.

*Bad news:*
When I picked up the box, I knew something was wrong. I could hear the telltale sound of broken glass inside the box. The quartz sleeve around the UV lamp was broken. Without the shield, no water can safely pass through the unit.

*Good news that I wish I didn't get because of the bad news:*
Tru Aqua seems easy enough to deal with. I called them up, told them what was wrong, was asked to send in pictures of the external shipping box, and pictures of the damaged part, and they said a replacement part should go out today.

*Impressions:*

As stated, the canister itself seems sturdy enough. The on/off switch is covered, and water proofed. The hoses are the standard run-of-the-mill green hoses you see on everything. The intake and spray bar may be a little flimsy, but I plan on pretty much building them permanent into the background I'm doing, so they should be fine.

The filter comes with a box of bio-balls in addition to a bag of ceramic rings. I still need to figure out how I want to do my bio-filtration. I have a good amount of Seachem Bio-Matrix that I can use, but I still need to decide if I'm going to ditch chemical filtration in favor of more bio media. I could run the middle tray full of the Seachem Bio-Matrix, and the ceramic rings in the top. Any thoughts?


----------



## Andy Somnifac

Ouch.


----------



## The King Crabb

Andy Somnifac said:


> Well, I got my filter today. There's good news, and there's bad news.
> 
> *Good news:*
> The canister itself seems sturdy enough, and all the gaskets were lubricated.
> 
> *Bad news:*
> When I picked up the box, I knew something was wrong. I could hear the telltale sound of broken glass inside the box. The quartz sleeve around the UV lamp was broken. Without the shield, no water can safely pass through the unit.
> 
> *Good news that I wish I didn't get because of the bad news:*
> Tru Aqua seems easy enough to deal with. I called them up, told them what was wrong, was asked to send in pictures of the external shipping box, and pictures of the damaged part, and they said a replacement part should go out today.
> 
> *Impressions:*
> 
> As stated, the canister itself seems sturdy enough. The on/off switch is covered, and water proofed. The hoses are the standard run-of-the-mill green hoses you see on everything. The intake and spray bar may be a little flimsy, but I plan on pretty much building them permanent into the background I'm doing, so they should be fine.
> 
> The filter comes with a box of bio-balls in addition to a bag of ceramic rings. I still need to figure out how I want to do my bio-filtration. I have a good amount of Seachem Bio-Matrix that I can use, but I still need to decide if I'm going to ditch chemical filtration in favor of more bio media. I could run the middle tray full of the Seachem Bio-Matrix, and the ceramic rings in the top. Any thoughts?


Sorry to hear about the broken part! But glad to hear they're easy to work with :wink:

As you to your filtration, I'd put mechanical in there for sure. It never hurts to have a little extra mechanical - plus it will help a little with bio either way. Be sure to put your media in the correct order.
1-Mechanical
2-Bio
3-Chemical (if you have it) or Bio (if you don't use chemical)

I've heard these are much bigger than you'd expect, are they?

Good luck and I hope to hear these work well :thumb:


----------



## Andy Somnifac

The King Crabb said:


> I've heard these are much bigger than you'd expect, are they?


I was surprised by the size of the canister when I pulled it out of the box. I have an Eheim 2227 wet dry canister (that I stupidly lost the quick connect fitting for the hoses so I can't used it) and the CF-400's canister is at least as big I think.

I already have a tracking number for the sleeve, and they're also including a replacement UV bulb as well, even though the bulb does not appear damaged. Hopefully I will have it early next week.


----------



## The King Crabb

Andy Somnifac said:


> I was surprised by the size of the canister when I pulled it out of the box. I have an Eheim 2227 wet dry canister (that I stupidly lost the quick connect fitting for the hoses so I can't used it) and the CF-400's canister is at least as big I think.
> 
> I already have a tracking number for the sleeve, and they're also including a replacement UV bulb as well, even though the bulb does not appear damaged. Hopefully I will have it early next week.


Good to hear :thumb: Let me know how it does with water clarity!


----------



## JimA

For the price and what they offer it's a no brainer. And to add customer service. I just picked up a used Eheim 2075 for less than a couple of cases of beer. But it may need a new impeller as well. And lets just say the impeller is half the price of that cannister from what I have found.

And when you look at the price of a FX5 plus the UV you could buy almost 3 of those. Hey they may not last as long, but it sounds as if they are pretty decent and if taken care of will probably go for quite awhile.

Would love to hear further reviews!!


----------



## GTZ

Be sure to add your reviews to the reviews section as well. This thread will become buried eventually.


----------



## JohanniMan

sorry about the broken shipment....but I love my CF 400 as stated before I have that and a fluval C4 on my 55 and the water couldnt be more clear im thinking about getting the 500 for my 75 hex tank.. you will see this filter is very much so worth the cash


----------



## JimA

So I posted the other day about my leaky Eheim I picked up off C,list for cheap. Well it's sitting in the garbage can :x I tried and tried to get it to work let aside the leak. Besides that their prices for parts are freaking ridiculous!

So I just ordered 2 of the CF-400 filters with free shipping to go in the new (to me) 165 gallon bowfront. I wanted to get the FX5 but for the price at 230+ These just make better sense! To be fair to Eheim, I do have a 2236 on the current tank with no problems what so ever and it will go on the 165 as well. The more I read on the older 2075s it was a no win situation that I didn't want to deal with in the long run.

Lets hope for the best with these things guys!! :thumb:


----------



## Andy Somnifac

JohanniMan said:


> sorry about the broken shipment....but I love my CF 400 as stated before I have that and a fluval C4 on my 55 and the water couldnt be more clear im thinking about getting the 500 for my 75 hex tank.. you will see this filter is very much so worth the cash


I hope so. It's going on a 65g tall, so hopefully it does well. Now if only I can find sources somewhat locally to stock it... Tanganyikans are not well represented around here... Maybe some fronts, one place stocks tropheus, but that wouldn't work on a 3' wide tank. Shell dwellers? Nope. Cyps? Nada...

Now to finish the background and get it cycling.


----------



## JimA

So does this filter give you the option of UV light on or off? One question I have is can 2 uv bulbs be two much for a tank. Not sure that makes sense but I ordered two of these for a 165 gallon tank. What are the UV lights really suppose to do. I know in a hot tub or even ventilation systems in hospitals UV is designed to kill bacteria, which is beneficial of course in a fish tank.

Thoughts?


----------



## The King Crabb

I don't think you can have too much UV power, it wouldn't make sense to me. But I don't have experience so someone else may jump in with some logic! I'd say it should be fine, but I don't know about the on/ off switch.


----------



## JohanniMan

yes there is a separate uv switch.. I dont even think *** had mine on since I got the canister


----------



## nwr2339

Has anyone used this filter with sand substrate? I currently have a AQ 110 and AQ 70 on my 55 gallon Tang tank that has black sand. The 70 doesn't seem to have any problems except one time but the 110 repeatedly sucks up sand and the propeller gets stuck. I have sand in my 90 gallon that has a Marineland C360 and 2 H.O.T magnums, all of which pick up sand but have no problems with the propellers. I was wondering if this CF500 will have problems also like the AQs do or is it more likely to be like the Marineland Filter.


----------



## JohanniMan

I have sand and there isnt a single issue to date.. intake sits pretty low as well even with taking out a 4 inch piece. I was waiting to see if there was an issue then get a pre filter


----------



## Andy Somnifac

JimA said:


> So does this filter give you the option of UV light on or off? One question I have is can 2 uv bulbs be two much for a tank. Not sure that makes sense but I ordered two of these for a 165 gallon tank. What are the UV lights really suppose to do. I know in a hot tub or even ventilation systems in hospitals UV is designed to kill bacteria, which is beneficial of course in a fish tank.


The beneficial bacteria in a freshwater tank colonizes the filter media, not the water column. You can't over UVify your tank.

As for sand, personally I haven't had much issues with sand in a canister. The sand would have to make it up through all your filter media before it makes it to the impeller.


----------



## JimA

Andy Somnifac said:


> JimA said:
> 
> 
> 
> So does this filter give you the option of UV light on or off? One question I have is can 2 uv bulbs be two much for a tank. Not sure that makes sense but I ordered two of these for a 165 gallon tank. What are the UV lights really suppose to do. I know in a hot tub or even ventilation systems in hospitals UV is designed to kill bacteria, which is beneficial of course in a fish tank.
> 
> 
> 
> The beneficial bacteria in a freshwater tank colonizes the filter media, not the water column. You can't over UVify your tank.
> 
> As for sand, personally I haven't had much issues with sand in a canister. The sand would have to make it up through all your filter media before it makes it to the impeller.
Click to expand...

 Read some things at other places about low flow on these, also spray bars breaking my guess is over stuffed trays and user error. Also read it needs to be as close to the tank as possible. I plan on putting mine in the cabinet under tank I would imagine it's where most go? Overall you pretty happy with this filter?


----------



## Andy Somnifac

JimA said:


> Overall you pretty happy with this filter?


I won't know until I get the replacement UV bulb sleeve, which was broken in shipment. And even then, I still have to finish my background. I built the intake tube into it, so I don't have a means to put it on another tank.

Then there's cycling and stocking...


----------



## Andy Somnifac

The replacement sleeve and bulb arrived today in one piece. I certainly hope that the canister comes anywhere close to their customer service.


----------



## Andy Somnifac

First impressions:

**This is not a review. I haven't used it nearly long enough to review it. This is just first impressions**

Things I've noticed:

The media trays are generously sized. Each tray had a foam pad in the bottom, which I removed and stacked in the bottom tray. They fit nicely, and it made more room in the middle tray for bio media. If it looks like flow will be an issue, I'll split them back up and distribute the bio media between the bottom 2 trays. The top tray has carbon in it, simply because I didn't have enough extra bio media to put in it. Once I get enough bio to fill the tray, I'll probably switch it over.

While it certainly isn't blasting the tank away, it has pretty good flow. It's currently on a 5' 100g tank so it won't be as noticeable change of flow on it as there will be on a 3' 65g tank, or so I'd bet. Any bigger than the 65g I'd probably go with the CF-500.

Priming is a cinch. A few ( < 10? ) presses of the prime pump button got a siphon going and the canister filled.

This thing is silent. The only way I could tell it was on (once all air was purged) was to see the UV indicator light was on. I thought that my Eheim 2217 (on the same tank) was quiet, but it's deafening in comparison.


----------



## Andy Somnifac

And I'll be ****** if the tank doesn't look clearer after 12 hours of the UV sterilizer.


----------



## JimA

Nice. Mine should be here tomorrow. Just in time, I was able to get my 110 drained down and moved from where the 165 will go. I am going to take the two CF-400s and put them on the 110 to seed them, then take the current stuff off the 110 move it to the 165 to get it going along with some rocks and what not. Once the 2 CFs have ran for awhile move them over to the 165 with the fish. Should work out pretty good.


----------



## Andy Somnifac

Yeah. It's looking like I won't be stocking for a while, so it'll run on my 100g until I'm ready. Once I'm ready to stock, it should just be a matter of filling the tank, moving the canister and being done with it.

I need to check with TruAqua to see what the hose size is. I assume it's 5/8" (at least that's what it looked like, didn't measure) so I can buy an Hydor Eth to put in line with it.


----------



## JimA

Being it's made in China it looks like the same as a eheim 16mm hose?


----------



## Andy Somnifac

That's my guess. 5/8" is close enough to 16mm to be typically interchangeable. Just going to verify before I buy a heater.


----------



## JimA

How much hose do they send with the unit?


----------



## Andy Somnifac

2 lengths, about 5' each.


----------



## The King Crabb

Andy Somnifac said:


> First impressions:
> 
> **This is not a review. I haven't used it nearly long enough to review it. This is just first impressions**
> 
> Things I've noticed:
> 
> The media trays are generously sized. Each tray had a foam pad in the bottom, which I removed and stacked in the bottom tray. They fit nicely, and it made more room in the middle tray for bio media. If it looks like flow will be an issue, I'll split them back up and distribute the bio media between the bottom 2 trays. The top tray has carbon in it, simply because I didn't have enough extra bio media to put in it. Once I get enough bio to fill the tray, I'll probably switch it over.
> 
> While it certainly isn't blasting the tank away, it has pretty good flow. It's currently on a 5' 100g tank so it won't be as noticeable change of flow on it as there will be on a 3' 65g tank, or so I'd bet. Any bigger than the 65g I'd probably go with the CF-500.
> 
> Priming is a cinch. A few ( < 10? ) presses of the prime pump button got a siphon going and the canister filled.
> 
> This thing is silent. The only way I could tell it was on (once all air was purged) was to see the UV indicator light was on. I thought that my Eheim 2217 (on the same tank) was quiet, but it's deafening in comparison.


That's great to hear! I'm not too worried about flow, I decided I'm only buying 1 of these and using it as bio on the 125G; the main source of water movement will be the 1300GPH undergravel jets.


----------



## JimA

So I got the two I ordered today, pretty easy set up didn't even look at the instructions had them up and running in 1/2 hour or less. One thing, I had a leak at one of the outflow connections at the tank. Messed with it a bit couldn't get it to stop  I stuck the whole end in the tank for the night and will deal with it later. :lol: Actually just getting these seeded to move to the 165 in a couple of days will also have to get some more bio type stuff to fill the trays.

I like these filters very quiet and do move a bit of water. Any of you might check your connections and make sure no drippy drip!

At some point will have to add to the reviews section. :thumb:


----------



## JohanniMan

Andy Somnifac said:


> First impressions:
> 
> **This is not a review. I haven't used it nearly long enough to review it. This is just first impressions**
> 
> Things I've noticed:
> 
> The media trays are generously sized. Each tray had a foam pad in the bottom, which I removed and stacked in the bottom tray. They fit nicely, and it made more room in the middle tray for bio media. If it looks like flow will be an issue, I'll split them back up and distribute the bio media between the bottom 2 trays. The top tray has carbon in it, simply because I didn't have enough extra bio media to put in it. Once I get enough bio to fill the tray, I'll probably switch it over.
> 
> While it certainly isn't blasting the tank away, it has pretty good flow. It's currently on a 5' 100g tank so it won't be as noticeable change of flow on it as there will be on a 3' 65g tank, or so I'd bet. Any bigger than the 65g I'd probably go with the CF-500.
> 
> Priming is a cinch. A few ( < 10? ) presses of the prime pump button got a siphon going and the canister filled.
> 
> This thing is silent. The only way I could tell it was on (once all air was purged) was to see the UV indicator light was on. I thought that my Eheim 2217 (on the same tank) was quiet, but it's deafening in comparison.


 mine actually came with bio balls and ceramic bio which is probly over kill way more then enough and yes it is very very quiet lol I allways feel the outflow just to make sure its going..


----------



## Andy Somnifac

JohanniMan said:


> mine actually came with bio balls and ceramic bio which is probly over kill way more then enough and yes it is very very quiet lol I allways feel the outflow just to make sure its going..


As did mine, but I'd rather use something like Matrix, or some other porous ceramic type media. I've just never been sold on bio-balls.


----------



## The King Crabb

Could try K1, could make an awesome moving bed!


----------



## JimA

They don't come with a ton of bio material. I thought about throwing a hand full of the kids Lego's in there. :lol: Probably work pretty good though :wink:


----------



## The King Crabb

Legos aren't a bad idea, I'd bet, :lol:


----------



## Andy Somnifac

Pot scrubbies are probably better.


----------



## The King Crabb

True, but if you don't have pot scrubbies and only half a million Legos on your hands (that's me!), why not give it a shot! Good idea :thumb:


----------



## JimA

Really the more I think about it they would work pretty good. Jeez they are kid safe (except for the whole swallow choke thing) they are non toxic and not painted, with tons of cracks and crevices foe the bio. I am guessing they will float in the tray is that a bad thing just pack the tray so they don't.


----------



## The King Crabb

Not a bad thing at all, if anything that's good. The fact that they move means the bacteria get more oxygen which means it'll actually grow faster and more efficiently, quite a good thing depending on how much movement!


----------



## JohanniMan

that would be a good idea.. but maybe to heavy?


----------



## LMWatton

i bought one from ebay for around 50 au dollars and its silent


----------



## The King Crabb

JohanniMan said:


> that would be a good idea.. but maybe to heavy?


I gave the legos a test run today. I made a 2 liter bottle into something of a DIY filter. I cut off the top for water flow and put on some mesh. Took of the little and put some airline through with some mesh as well. Then I filled it about 1/3 full of legos, it worked pretty well. For some reason some legos float and some sing, not sure why. It take a lot of air power to drive the legos to really get in a circular motion, I had 4 outlets on it at 3/4 blast before they would and it was very noisy. In the end I put them in a 100GPH HOB filter to seed for my latest 7' tank!


----------



## nwr2339

I just ordered one of the CF-UV400 for my 55 tang tank. Ill let you know my findings after i get it.


----------



## The King Crabb

nwr2339 said:


> I just ordered one of the CF-UV400 for my 55 tang tank. Ill let you know my findings after i get it.


Please do :thumb:

I've been looking at other products these guys (Aquatop) make, and they're all cheap, think any are good?


----------



## Andy Somnifac

The King Crabb said:


> I've been looking at other products these guys (Aquatop) make, and they're all cheap, think any are good?


It's possible, but like anything, there's a risk going with the low bidder. I will be keeping my canister in a basin of some kind, just in case. It could be awesome, it could only last a year. We'll see in the long term.


----------



## The King Crabb

They've got circulation pumps that do 1,320GPH for only $20... I'm extremely tempted to try a couple in my new 7' tank (tank will also have a CF-500 with UV)!


----------



## Andy Somnifac

Keep us informed if you give them a try. Trust me, I'd love it if they deliver.


----------



## The King Crabb

I think I'm going to do that. A circulation pump and CF-500 with UV should go nicely on that tank. I'll be ordering soon so I'll let you guys know!


----------



## JimA

So I just did a 50% water change on the new 165 so I decided to check out the new canisters as well.

I opened them up and was amazed at how much the 3 filter pads had picked up. Also the amount of poo in the btm of the canister as well. So I would say they are doing their job.

I added more filter floss dedicated to the 2 btm trays with the filter pad on top of the floss. Then put all the bio media in the top tray on each. So will see how that works out the next time I check them,probably going to let them go a month+ before doing that. I also want to pick up some silicone based lube for the gaskets as well couldn't hurt.

Impressed with these canisters,well worth the money!! :thumb:


----------



## inurocker

They work great, but if you use floss in them you will have to do maintenance every 2 to 4 weeks. I don't think that is any different than any other canister filter though. Even Eheim tells you that about polishing floss. I like doing maintenance on my tanks for me it's part of the enjoyment of keeping fish.


----------



## nwr2339

I got my CF400 UV last Friday. I had to leave for the weekend so I didn't get it set up until Tuesday. I would have had it done Monday but it didn't come with any sponge or mechanical media except the cotton polishing pads, so I had to go to the store and grab some.
Anyways....My filter came well packaged and clean. I have read that some are coming dirty out of the box. I would assume that this is because they put the box and pieces together out of a line of products on a need by need basis. 
Everything went together pretty well. My only other 2 canister filters have been a Magnum 350 and a C-360 (both of which I love) and I have to admit this filter has a slightly cheaper feel to it. Still very sturdy and solid just curious as to how long it will last. Really just the input and output plumbing is what i'm worried about. The plastic seems to be made of lesser quality. The rest is pretty stout except maybe the release valve that hooks to the hoses. Once again the plastic just doesn't give me that (ill last forever) feel. 
I cant say i have noticed a big change in water quality but I haven't had problems with my water anyways. The spray bar that it comes with is pretty neat and the plumbing is all pretty easy to affix to the tank. Actually easier than my C-360 was. The varied lengths for the intake and spray bar is nice to have included. But once again the plastic seems a bit too cheap.

One word of wisdom I want to pass on..The plastic nuts that screw down over the intake/outtake tubes were put on quick connect backwards. I had to unscrew them off and flip them around in order to slide the tubs all the way down over the valve. Its only like a 1/8" difference but without flipping it, the valve would have eventually leaked.

Bottom line, for $80 shipped to my house with media included it is a great little filter. The flow is strong and steady and EXTREMELY quit. If anyone has any other questions feel free to ask.

Ill post a update after the first maintenance.


----------



## JimA

I thought the same on the plastic psc. It's not one you really want to man hndl! If you take it easy and keep it cleaned and lubed no reason it should last awhile!


----------



## The King Crabb

Looks like good things about these filters! I'm still working on ordering mine :lol:

*Nwr2339*, where would you rank it in comparison to the Magnum 3350 and C-360?


----------



## nwr2339

I would rank it as of right now just as good as the magnum and c-360. But I havnt had it too long. But initial quality I would rate it at the C-360 and slightly above the magnum. And I know a lot of people dislike the C-360 but I've had mine for 8 months now and it has been the best filter I've used.


----------



## reflexhunter

Does anyone have a picture of what this looks like?

Been looking at some alternate filters on eBay, not sure as to which one this is.


----------



## prov356

> Does anyone have a picture of what this looks like?
> Been looking at some alternate filters on eBay, not sure as to which one this is.


If someone has an ebay sale link, just PM it to him, thanks.


----------



## Andy Somnifac

prov356 said:


> Does anyone have a picture of what this looks like?
> Been looking at some alternate filters on eBay, not sure as to which one this is.
> 
> 
> 
> If someone has an ebay sale link, just PM it to him, thanks.
Click to expand...

Was linking to their (non-sales) web site not allowed?


----------



## prov356

Andy Somnifac said:


> prov356 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a picture of what this looks like?
> Been looking at some alternate filters on eBay, not sure as to which one this is.
> 
> 
> 
> If someone has an ebay sale link, just PM it to him, thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was linking to their (non-sales) web site not allowed?
Click to expand...

I don't know if they have one, but links to manufacturer sites are fine.


----------



## reflexhunter

Thanks, got the link through pm


----------



## Andy Somnifac

prov356 said:


> Andy Somnifac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prov356 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a picture of what this looks like?
> Been looking at some alternate filters on eBay, not sure as to which one this is.
> 
> 
> 
> If someone has an ebay sale link, just PM it to him, thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was linking to their (non-sales) web site not allowed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know if they have one, but links to manufacturer sites are fine.
Click to expand...

I ask because I linked to the manufacturer's website, and that post was removed.


----------



## prov356

> I ask because I linked to the manufacturer's website, and that post was removed.


PM the link to me.


----------



## JohanniMan

SO..
since there is quite a few of us that have at least 1 style of these canisters..
Where on earth can you get media for it?? or can someone point me in the direction of a sponge substitute maybe a cut to fit. I have the CF400 so I only have 3 shelves my bottom is all a wall mart cushion that I cut to fit which works great but gets clogged pretty fast. second is carbon and yeah I know everyone hates it lol but im still semi new and not sure of what to add in place of it and I have ceramic bio on the top.. any advice would be great


----------



## JimA

You could probably hit any LFS they sell that type of stuff and just cut it to fit?

I have 2 of the CF400 and I ended up putting all the filter pad stuff in the btm tray with ceramic and Ehiem media in the 2 other trays. Seems to be working pretty good. I am due for another cleaning also will check to see how much cra- is getting trapped in the pads and adjust from there.


----------



## inurocker

I have the four tray model. From the bottom to top I use fluval ceramic prefilter first, nylon pot scrubbers from dollar general second fluval biomax third LECA last. Works great.


----------



## JohanniMan

Do you use all of those so you can rinse them all out? and wouldn't the scrubbers just be a bio layer? so if im getting this right you have 2 mech and 2 bio? I may have to give that pre filter media a shot


----------



## Andy Somnifac

3 packs of the foam inserts are only $9.99 from them. Not too bad. They seem to handle being tossed in a quick delicate cycle in the washing machine (no detergents added), so it's not like you need a ton of them.

I run the bottom full of the foam pads, middle a mix of the Eheim bio stuff and Seachem Matrix. Since it was a newer tank, I ran carbon in the top. I'll probably swap it out for either some bioballs (since I have them) or some pot scrubbies. Most likely the scrubbies as they have a greater surface area.

When they talk about them, they mean something like this:


----------



## inurocker

I find that the pot scrubbers work a dual role in my set up as mechanical and bio. I pack them in tight in my second tray. A poor man's eheim Ehfifix 6 for $1 at Dollar General. I just swish them around in some tank water when servicing the filter. Yep the ones in Andy's post. 
The LECA Lightweight Expanded Clay Aggregate also known a hydroton as far I can tell the same thing as the Eheim Substrat Pro but a lot less money. Wash the clay dust off really well before use.
With times and money like today when I can find products that cost less and do the same job as the higher priced name brand products, thats what I use. My fish can't read labels and are happy and healthy in there home. Oh and more $$$ for high quality food, tanks and fish


----------



## 13razorbackfan

Going to bump this thread.....

It has now been 6-7 months since this thread was started. How are these filters getting along?

I am more than likely going to order the CF500-uv model sometime this week. I was also curious about the media. It comes with the WHITE filter sponges. How fine are they? Are they made for polishing? If so I think I saw where you can order a more coarse BLUE sponge. The reason I ask is I want this filter mainly for mechanical filtration. I was wondering how much the flow would be reduced if I put the WHITE sponge in both bottom trays and bio media in the top two? Or would it be better to put the BLUE coarse sponge in the bottom with the WHITE sponge in the second tray up with bio media in the top two?

Also...how many sponges fit in each tray for both the BLUE and the WHITE? I was needing to know how many I need to order.

I want to keep flow moving while at the same time maximizing mechanical filtration. Any help you could give me would be great. Thanks


----------



## JimA

13razorbackfan said:


> Going to bump this thread.....
> 
> It has now been 6-7 months since this thread was started. How are these filters getting along?
> 
> I am more than likely going to order the CF500-uv model sometime this week. I was also curious about the media. It comes with the WHITE filter sponges. How fine are they? Are they made for polishing? If so I think I saw where you can order a more coarse BLUE sponge. The reason I ask is I want this filter mainly for mechanical filtration. I was wondering how much the flow would be reduced if I put the WHITE sponge in both bottom trays and bio media in the top two? Or would it be better to put the BLUE coarse sponge in the bottom with the WHITE sponge in the second tray up with bio media in the top two?
> 
> Also...how many sponges fit in each tray for both the BLUE and the WHITE? I was needing to know how many I need to order.
> 
> I want to keep flow moving while at the same time maximizing mechanical filtration. Any help you could give me would be great. Thanks


 I am still happy with both mine CV400s I clean them about once a month or so. They always have good flow even when it's been awhile between cleanings and still very quiet. I ended up using quilt batting in the btm tray, and ehiem and the media stuff they originally came with in the 2 top trays. I am guessing the 500s will have 4 trays.

I should order some of their filters or the cut to fit stuff would work as well. These are set up for bio for the most part but they still collect alot of **** from what I see when I clean them.

Well worth the money in my opinion!!


----------



## toyster17

I think I'm going to order the CV400 for the 65 gallon tank I'm setting up. I'm a beginner and have some questions. What do I use for the inside? (filters and the like) I see so many different variations around here that it overwhelms me. I need my hand held through the whole process :lol:


----------



## 13razorbackfan

toyster17 said:


> I think I'm going to order the CV400 for the 65 gallon tank I'm setting up. I'm a beginner and have some questions. What do I use for the inside? (filters and the like) I see so many different variations around here that it overwhelms me. I need my hand held through the whole process :lol:


That is kind of where I was last night. The place I am ordering from, mind you I am ordering the CF500UV which comes with 4 media trays, states it comes with 5 filter pads. It comes with one blue coarse filter pad and 4 white filter pads(these are more fine for trapping smaller debris).

I am going to put the blue coarse filter pad on the very bottom of the bottom tray with one white filter pad on top of it. The next tray up will consist of 3 white filter pads. The next tray up from there will contain my carbon and the top tray will consist of my ceramic rings for biological filtration.

That is what I have decided anyways.


----------



## inurocker

Still working like day one. zero issues. Love it!


----------



## 13razorbackfan

inurocker said:


> Still working like day one. zero issues. Love it!


Awesome....another forum member received his today as well. He is hooking it up later and going to give me all the details.

Also....I was wondering if the filter actually filters the water through the media BEFORE it reaches the impeller? It appears like this is how this model works but just wanted to be sure.


----------



## toyster17

13razorbackfan said:


> inurocker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still working like day one. zero issues. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome....another forum member received his today as well. He is hooking it up later and going to give me all the details.
> 
> Also....I was wondering if the filter actually filters the water through the media BEFORE it reaches the impeller? It appears like this is how this model works but just wanted to be sure.
Click to expand...

A family member of mine just ordered one today. He already has a HOB filter, so the canister filter will be an addition. How would you go about adding it to an established tank?


----------



## 13razorbackfan

toyster17 said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inurocker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still working like day one. zero issues. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome....another forum member received his today as well. He is hooking it up later and going to give me all the details.
> 
> Also....I was wondering if the filter actually filters the water through the media BEFORE it reaches the impeller? It appears like this is how this model works but just wanted to be sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A family member of mine just ordered one today. He already has a HOB filter, so the canister filter will be an addition. How would you go about adding it to an established tank?
Click to expand...

I would just add it alongside the HOB. I would spread them out of course depending on what the dimensions of the tank are I would try to put them equally apart.


----------



## toyster17

13razorbackfan said:


> toyster17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inurocker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still working like day one. zero issues. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome....another forum member received his today as well. He is hooking it up later and going to give me all the details.
> 
> Also....I was wondering if the filter actually filters the water through the media BEFORE it reaches the impeller? It appears like this is how this model works but just wanted to be sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A family member of mine just ordered one today. He already has a HOB filter, so the canister filter will be an addition. How would you go about adding it to an established tank?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would just add it alongside the HOB. I would spread them out of course depending on what the dimensions of the tank are I would try to put them equally apart.
Click to expand...

I'll pass the advice along. Thank you!


----------



## SobrietyRocks707

13razorbackfan said:


> *Awesome....another forum member received his today as well. He is hooking it up later and going to give me all the details.*
> 
> Also....I was wondering if the filter actually filters the water through the media BEFORE it reaches the impeller? It appears like this is how this model works but just wanted to be sure.


Indeed I have it all hooked up and running. QUIET is an excellent adjective for this canister. Didn't want to do this, because I really didn't enjoy videoing myself  But here is the link to the unpack.

I'm new to canisters, so you'll have to wait till 13razorbackfan gets his for a review.


----------



## SobrietyRocks707

JohanniMan said:


> second is carbon and yeah I know everyone hates it lol but im still semi new and not sure of what to add in place of it and I have ceramic bio on the top.. any advice would be great


I'm using the stock blue under a white filter in the first. 3 white in the second. Fluval pre-filter in the 3rd, and biomax in the top. needed 2 500g bags to fill the top basket. May switch the pre-filter to carbon one day.


----------



## lilcountrygal

Im sold. Im ordering mine tomorrow


----------



## SobrietyRocks707

lilcountrygal said:


> Im sold. Im ordering mine tomorrow


+1 =D>


----------



## lilcountrygal

I dont know much about canister filters Sobriety, but these guys should put you on the payroll! Between that video and the video of the spraybar, you'd be hard pressed to talk me out of getting this.

How long is that spraybar?


----------



## 13razorbackfan

I sent them an email late yesterday afternoon and already received a response. I was curious about the flow chart and if the filter actually filters the water before it reaches the impeller. That was a must for me. Anyways...here is their response:

*Just as a reminder, you asked:Hello....I am looking to purchase the aquatop CF500uv within the next week or two. I do have one quick question. Does this filter actually filter the water BEFORE it reaches to impeller? The reason I ask is all my current hang on back filters actually grind up all the poop and other waste BEFORE the water reaches the mechanical filtration. Depending on the media I am using the filter cartridges or sponges may or may not be capable of filtering out fine particles ground up by the impeller. I am hoping to avoid that issue with the CF500uv. I am hoping the water enters the canister through the top and goes down, gets filtered and returns up through the top at which point it makes contact with the impeller. 
Here is our answer:
Danny, Great Question!!! Yes, the CF Series Canister Filter has a bottom up flow pattern just as you described. Water enters the unit and is immediately routed to the bottom. The CF500-UV has four filter media compartments. Water flows through 4 media compartments before coming into contact with the Impeller. After the Impeller water is pushed back into the aquarium. If you have any further questions please do not hesitate to ask. *

They seem to have pretty good customer support which is also nice.


----------



## 13razorbackfan

lilcountrygal said:


> I dont know much about canister filters Sobriety, but these guys should put you on the payroll! Between that video and the video of the spraybar, you'd be hard pressed to talk me out of getting this.
> 
> How long is that spraybar?


He is also going to make some adjustments to the hose and positioning of his filter later on this evening I believe. Once he makes those changes the flow should be improved. I believe he was going to be looking for some extra hose so when he moves the filter to his 90g he will have plenty of hose after he cuts up the current hose that came with the filter...


----------



## SobrietyRocks707

lilcountrygal said:


> I dont know much about canister filters Sobriety, but *these guys should put you on the payroll!* Between that video and the video of the spraybar, you'd be hard pressed to talk me out of getting this.
> 
> How long is that spraybar?


LoL Thanks for that vote of confidence 

That spraybar is like 26"...... Overall anyway. 21" - 24" of actual spraybar.

Pretty happy so far. Took 2 500g boxes of Biomax to fill the media tray.... With room for the filter out of my HOB to seed with.


----------



## lilcountrygal

You need to order it quickly... I told Sobriety that you need to post a video too. Im going to video my surface agitation on the XP4 just to show as a comparison. Unfortunately, gotta wait until tomorrow... no lights on the 125 yet.


----------



## 13razorbackfan

lilcountrygal said:


> You need to order it quickly... I told Sobriety that you need to post a video too. Im going to video my surface agitation on the XP4 just to show as a comparison. Unfortunately, gotta wait until tomorrow... no lights on the 125 yet.


Okey dokey...waiting on next paycheck....I am trying not to drive myself into the poorhouse this go around... :lol:


----------



## lilcountrygal

Thats what I said.... stupid Easter Bunny is hitting me right where it counts.... in the filter.

What media am I going to need to buy for this? I might as well order it all at the same time.


----------



## 13razorbackfan

lilcountrygal said:


> Thats what I said.... stupid Easter Bunny is hitting me right where it counts.... in the filter.
> 
> What media am I going to need to buy for this? I might as well order it all at the same time.


Bio media....I would order 4 bags of ceramic rings or biomax. It comes with 5 filter pads...one blue coarse bad and 4 white pads for finer filtration.

Blue coarse pad on bottom of bottom media basket with white pad on top of blue one
2 or 3 white filter pads in the second media basket from the bottom
bio media in top two media baskets


----------



## SobrietyRocks707

13razorbackfan said:


> Bio media....I would order 4 bags of ceramic rings or biomax. It comes with 5 filter pads...one blue coarse bad and 4 white pads for finer filtration.
> 
> Blue coarse pad on bottom of bottom media basket with white pad on top of blue one
> 2 or 3 white filter pads in the second media basket from the bottom
> bio media in top two media baskets


Yeah, this is what I did. But I did a bag of Pre-filter under the biomax. You WILL NEED 2 500 gram bags for these trays.

Updated videos for you guy.....


----------



## 13razorbackfan

SobrietyRocks707 said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bio media....I would order 4 bags of ceramic rings or biomax. It comes with 5 filter pads...one blue coarse bad and 4 white pads for finer filtration.
> 
> Blue coarse pad on bottom of bottom media basket with white pad on top of blue one
> 2 or 3 white filter pads in the second media basket from the bottom
> bio media in top two media baskets
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, this is what I did. But I did a bag of Pre-filter under the biomax. You WILL NEED 2 500 gram bags for these trays.
> 
> Updated videos for you guy.....
Click to expand...

You uploaded some new ones?


----------



## lilcountrygal

> But I did a bag of Pre-filter under the biomax. You WILL NEED 2 500 gram bags for these trays


English? I get the bioballs.... I'll definitely order those.

2 500 gram bags of ....?


----------



## SobrietyRocks707

lilcountrygal said:


> But I did a bag of Pre-filter under the biomax. You WILL NEED 2 500 gram bags for these trays
> 
> 
> 
> English? I get the bioballs.... I'll definitely order those.
> 
> 2 500 gram bags of ....?
Click to expand...

BioMax (far right in pic) and Pre-filter are Fluval products. Ceramic rings. The Biomax comes in 500 gram boxes, Pre-filter in 750 gram boxes. I think that if you use bio balls, you'll have less surface area for the bacteria to grow on.










You don't Need Fluval products..... Eheim and the rest have the ceramic media too. I just know the Fluval name, and everyone has it (stores.)


----------



## toyster17

Just ordered mine today! :thumb: Got the cf400 with 3 baskets. I plan on putting biomax in the top basket, but what should I put for the middle? This is a new tank I will be setting up.


----------



## lilcountrygal

OK... we need to let this thread die before they sell out. I gotta make sure I get mine :lol:


----------



## SobrietyRocks707

toyster17 said:


> Just ordered mine today! :thumb: Got the cf400 with 3 baskets. I plan on putting biomax in the top basket, but what should I put for the middle? This is a new tank I will be setting up.


Put the blue pad first, and a white on top in the bottom basket. You'll need 2 bags of biomax in the top tray. Your middle tray..... I guess it's going to depend on stocking in your tank. Heavier load, maybe carbon? Or another white filter and a bag of carbon?

I'm still learning all of this, so maybe Razor will get in and shed a little light as well. Or other members with more experience


----------



## SobrietyRocks707

lilcountrygal said:


> OK... we need to let this thread die before they sell out. I gotta make sure I get mine :lol:


LoL Better hurry :wink:


----------



## SobrietyRocks707

This is what my trays looked like.

Bottom left is my first tray in. 1 blue / 1 white
Top left is second in. 3 white
Top right is third in. 750 gram box of Fluval Pre-Filter
Bottom right is fourth in. 500 gram box of Fluval Biomax (needed to buy another box)










Remember to *RINSE EVERYTHING.* These are pressure tested with water. Mine smelled a bit funky when I opened it. Hot rinse cleared it up.


----------



## GTZ

These filter bottom to top? I recommend the pre-filter as the 1st stage, coarse/fine as 2nd, fine as 3rd and bio as the last which will receive the cleanest flow of water.
Their recommended setup is odd.


----------



## SobrietyRocks707

GTZ said:


> These filter bottom to top? I recommend the pre-filter as the 1st stage, coarse/fine as 2nd, fine as 3rd and bio as the last which will receive the cleanest flow of water.
> Their recommended setup is odd.


Yes, bottom to top. Hits the UV bulb on the way down.

Isn't the Fluval Pre-filter similar to the Biomax?? Ceramic rings? Looked that way to me


----------



## toyster17

GTZ said:


> These filter bottom to top? I recommend the pre-filter as the 1st stage, coarse/fine as 2nd, fine as 3rd and bio as the last which will receive the cleanest flow of water.
> Their recommended setup is odd.


What do you recommend for the cf400? Which comes with 3 baskets. Should I just skip the pre-filter? So, coarse/fine as bottom, fine second, and bio last?


----------



## GTZ

SobrietyRocks707 said:


> Yes, bottom to top. Hits the UV bulb on the way down.
> 
> Isn't the Fluval Pre-filter similar to the Biomax?? Ceramic rings? Looked that way to me


The pre-filter is for filtering out large pieces of organics, food or feces, not so much for bacterial growth. Although I'm sure they have their fare share of bacteria, the rings aren't as porous as the biomax.
Pre-filter is mechanical, biomax is biological.



toyster17 said:


> What do you recommend for the cf400? Which comes with 3 baskets. Should I just skip the pre-filter? So, coarse/fine as bottom, fine second, and bio last?


Should be fine.


----------



## SobrietyRocks707

GTZ said:


> The pre-filter is for filtering out large pieces of organics, food or feces, not so much for bacterial growth. Although I'm sure they have their fare share of bacteria, the rings aren't as porous as the biomax.
> Pre-filter is mechanical, biomax is biological.


Got it. Thank you :thumb:

Rinse this with tank water, correct?


----------



## lilcountrygal

I love paydays. I have officially ordered mine, along with the Fluval 750 and 500 ceramic rings.

If I wanted to switch one set of these rings with the rings currently in my AC110 to help seed the 125, would it be the 750 or the 500 rings? (that shouldnt upset the cycle in my 55 too much if I just use the rings from the AC110, yes?)


----------



## lilcountrygal

Remember how you set yours up Sobriety, I'll be bugging you in about a week lol


----------



## SobrietyRocks707

lilcountrygal said:


> Remember how you set yours up Sobriety, I'll be bugging you in about a week lol


Did you order it????? PM


----------



## toyster17

So I was thinking of building an UGJ system before I set up my tank for fishless cycling, but thought maybe I should just buy another CF400 (or maybe a CF-300?). It would just be a bit more to buy the canister filter instead of building the jets, but idk, any thoughts? Would having two canister filters in a 55g be too much?


----------



## 13razorbackfan

toyster17 said:


> So I was thinking of building an UGJ system before I set up my tank for fishless cycling, but thought maybe I should just buy another CF400 (or maybe a CF-300?). It would just be a bit more to buy the canister filter instead of building the jets, but idk, any thoughts? Would having two canister filters in a 55g be too much?


You could even buy the cf500 model if you wanted as the spray bar will spread the flow more evenly as not to create too much current.


----------



## toyster17

13razorbackfan said:


> toyster17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I was thinking of building an UGJ system before I set up my tank for fishless cycling, but thought maybe I should just buy another CF400 (or maybe a CF-300?). It would just be a bit more to buy the canister filter instead of building the jets, but idk, any thoughts? Would having two canister filters in a 55g be too much?
> 
> 
> 
> You could even buy the cf500 model if you wanted as the spray bar will spread the flow more evenly as not to create too much current.
Click to expand...

Well I just opened my CF-400 and unfortunately the UV glass housing is broken. I could call Aquatop and have them ship the housing to me, or I could return it and order a cf500 model. What do you think would be best? two cf400's, or one cf500?


----------



## 13razorbackfan

toyster17 said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toyster17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I was thinking of building an UGJ system before I set up my tank for fishless cycling, but thought maybe I should just buy another CF400 (or maybe a CF-300?). It would just be a bit more to buy the canister filter instead of building the jets, but idk, any thoughts? Would having two canister filters in a 55g be too much?
> 
> 
> 
> You could even buy the cf500 model if you wanted as the spray bar will spread the flow more evenly as not to create too much current.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I just opened my CF-400 and unfortunately the UV glass housing is broken. I could call Aquatop and have them ship the housing to me, or I could return it and order a cf500 model. What do you think would be best? two cf400's, or one cf500?
Click to expand...

Two cf 400's would be better than one cf500...more flow...more media...redundancy....you can spread them out...one on each side of the tank....


----------



## toyster17

13razorbackfan said:


> toyster17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toyster17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I was thinking of building an UGJ system before I set up my tank for fishless cycling, but thought maybe I should just buy another CF400 (or maybe a CF-300?). It would just be a bit more to buy the canister filter instead of building the jets, but idk, any thoughts? Would having two canister filters in a 55g be too much?
> 
> 
> 
> You could even buy the cf500 model if you wanted as the spray bar will spread the flow more evenly as not to create too much current.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I just opened my CF-400 and unfortunately the UV glass housing is broken. I could call Aquatop and have them ship the housing to me, or I could return it and order a cf500 model. What do you think would be best? two cf400's, or one cf500?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Two cf 400's would be better than one cf500...more flow...more media...redundancy....you can spread them out...one on each side of the tank....
Click to expand...

Yeah that makes sense. So you think I should order another cf400 and skip the cf300? Would you put them one on each side on the back of the tank, length wise, or one on each side width wise? Thanks for your help btw!


----------



## 13razorbackfan

toyster17 said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toyster17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toyster17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I was thinking of building an UGJ system before I set up my tank for fishless cycling, but thought maybe I should just buy another CF400 (or maybe a CF-300?). It would just be a bit more to buy the canister filter instead of building the jets, but idk, any thoughts? Would having two canister filters in a 55g be too much?
> 
> 
> 
> You could even buy the cf500 model if you wanted as the spray bar will spread the flow more evenly as not to create too much current.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I just opened my CF-400 and unfortunately the UV glass housing is broken. I could call Aquatop and have them ship the housing to me, or I could return it and order a cf500 model. What do you think would be best? two cf400's, or one cf500?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Two cf 400's would be better than one cf500...more flow...more media...redundancy....you can spread them out...one on each side of the tank....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah that makes sense. So you think I should order another cf400 and skip the cf300? Would you put them one on each side on the back of the tank, length wise, or one on each side width wise? Thanks for your help btw!
Click to expand...

I would go with another 400 and pretend the 4' long tank you have is split into two 2' long sections putting the spray bar in the middle of each section with the intake strainer just to the left of each spray bar.


----------



## toyster17

13razorbackfan said:


> toyster17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toyster17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toyster17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I was thinking of building an UGJ system before I set up my tank for fishless cycling, but thought maybe I should just buy another CF400 (or maybe a CF-300?). It would just be a bit more to buy the canister filter instead of building the jets, but idk, any thoughts? Would having two canister filters in a 55g be too much?
> 
> 
> 
> You could even buy the cf500 model if you wanted as the spray bar will spread the flow more evenly as not to create too much current.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I just opened my CF-400 and unfortunately the UV glass housing is broken. I could call Aquatop and have them ship the housing to me, or I could return it and order a cf500 model. What do you think would be best? two cf400's, or one cf500?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Two cf 400's would be better than one cf500...more flow...more media...redundancy....you can spread them out...one on each side of the tank....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah that makes sense. So you think I should order another cf400 and skip the cf300? Would you put them one on each side on the back of the tank, length wise, or one on each side width wise? Thanks for your help btw!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would go with another 400 and pretend the 4' long tank you have is split into two 2' long sections putting the spray bar in the middle of each section with the intake strainer just to the left of each spray bar.
Click to expand...

That's what I'll end up doing then. :thumb:


----------



## toyster17

So on the first filter I'm going course/fine for the bottom tray, fine for the middle, and biomax on top...any suggestions for the second filter?


----------



## 13razorbackfan

toyster17 said:


> So on the first filter I'm going course/fine for the bottom tray, fine for the middle, and biomax on top...any suggestions for the second filter?


I would do it the same way. Two of those canisters contain so much media for a 55g that two trays full of ceramic rings plus all the filter pads in the other 4 trays will be more than enough. Also...clean the filter pads in old tank water and stagger the cleanings so that you do one filter on the 1st of the month and the other on the 15th. Depending on your load you could even go two months in between cleanings.

I would NOT clean either filter for at least 2 months after setting them up. Give them time to get established.


----------



## Reemer

Would the 500 be enough for a 110g? Probably not eh?


----------



## 13razorbackfan

Reemer said:


> Would the 500 be enough for a 110g? Probably not eh?


Depends on your load but in regards to current you would need to add a circulation pump or power head. The filtration might be enough but again it depends on your load. I would probably go with a FX5.


----------



## lilcountrygal

Did you order yours yet, Razor?


----------



## 13razorbackfan

lilcountrygal said:


> Did you order yours yet, Razor?


Haven't even ordered it yet....I was hoping to order tomorrow but it depends on how much left over in the paycheck after bills and taxes. I hope so.


----------



## 13razorbackfan

Just talked to a person who ordered the CF500UV and said the UV bulb has already burned out it less than a week. That is not a good sign. I believe he is going to try and get a refund. I am seriously having second thoughts and considering saving more and getting the FX5.

Just thought I would give an update.


----------



## SobrietyRocks707

It's all going to depend on the customer service I guess. Maybe the bulb was faulty. Poor QC that day?

Worse case scenario, I keep the canister for the $119 filtering machine it is. Because it DOES do that well. TONS of room for media. As long as it's not the ballast, just a faulty bulb, I can deal with it. But I don't want to change the bulb every week.

Other case, I ship it back to Amazon, and wait for my money. Put more money on the FX5 or a nice Eheim.


----------



## 13razorbackfan

SobrietyRocks707 said:


> It's all going to depend on the customer service I guess. Maybe the bulb was faulty. Poor QC that day?
> 
> Worse case scenario, I keep the canister for the $119 filtering machine it is. Because it DOES do that well. TONS of room for media. As long as it's not the ballast, just a faulty bulb, I can deal with it. But I don't want to change the bulb every week.
> 
> Other case, I ship it back to Amazon, and wait for my money. Put more money on the FX5 or a nice Eheim.


It is a tough call....

Do you know if these bulbs are proprietary or can you buy a better bulb from another manufacturer? I see where there are several manufacturers of these 9w bulbs just not sure they would fit.

If it is a bulb issue and not the ballast then it may be worth a shot to order from another manufacturer.


----------



## SobrietyRocks707

13razorbackfan said:


> Do you know if these bulbs are proprietary or can you buy a better bulb from another manufacturer? I see where there are several manufacturers of these 9w bulbs just not sure they would fit.
> 
> If it is a bulb issue and not the ballast then it may be worth a shot to order from another manufacturer.


Looks kind of standard to me.... I'll look at some.


----------



## 13razorbackfan

SobrietyRocks707 said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know if these bulbs are proprietary or can you buy a better bulb from another manufacturer? I see where there are several manufacturers of these 9w bulbs just not sure they would fit.
> 
> If it is a bulb issue and not the ballast then it may be worth a shot to order from another manufacturer.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks kind of standard to me.... I'll look at some.
Click to expand...

Yeah...since you have the bulb handy and the length etc.....

I looked and saw some sylvania and GE's so I assume those are better bulbs.


----------



## SobrietyRocks707

LFS May have a bulb.....

opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## 13razorbackfan

SobrietyRocks707 said:


> LFS May have a bulb.....
> 
> opcorn: opcorn:


Check your local saltwater stores also not just freshwater....


----------



## SobrietyRocks707

13razorbackfan said:


> SobrietyRocks707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LFS May have a bulb.....
> 
> opcorn: opcorn:
> 
> 
> 
> Check your local saltwater stores also not just freshwater....
Click to expand...

My LFS has a great salt section as well. These guys are awesome really. Anyway, waiting to hear from them, but heard from AquaTop. They are sending me a replacement bulb, and will help troubleshoot another friends, and send Her a bulb if need be.

My faith is being restored....


----------



## lilcountrygal

Is the bulb something you can turn off and on? or once its installed, it stays on all the time? Id rather be able to turn it off occasionally.


----------



## jkulysses

lilcountrygal said:


> Is the bulb something you can turn off and on? or once its installed, it stays on all the time? Id rather be able to turn it off occasionally.


It can be turned off/on seperately from the actual filter.


----------



## JimA

I leave my UV on all the time on both units, mostly because I forget to turn them off. They have been running almost a year with out issues. Life of a UV bulb is approx 1 year. Once they fail I probably won't replace them. Wether they are off or on to me seems to make no real difference to my tanks either way.

I still love these filters, but I will at somepoint get a FX5 also for my 165


----------



## SobrietyRocks707

OK, Update....

Customer service is on target. This morning, 2 emails for me. One offering support for 
our friend with a dead bulb out of the box, and one asking me for an address to ship 
my replacement. Within maybe 10 minutes, I had an order confirmation and it's on the way.

I think that all will be well, even with the small hiccup. I have NO complaints about the filtration. 
In fact, I can sing it's praises.

And yes, lilcountrygal, the on off switch is under the clear plastic (bubble) on top of the filter. I blew 
my bulb by turning it off LoL


----------



## lilcountrygal

After a struggle of trying to GET customer service, I have no complaints either. Its now working (I have the bulb off... thinking I'll turn it on now. I stirred up a bunch of sand).

The company must be a small one. I called twice in the course of ten minutes and got the same guy answering the phone.

I do have to say.... this thing is as PITA to get primed.


----------



## SobrietyRocks707

lilcountrygal said:


> After a struggle of trying to GET customer service, I have no complaints either. Its now working (I have the bulb off... thinking I'll turn it on now. I stirred up a bunch of sand).
> 
> The company must be a small one. I called twice in the course of ten minutes and got the same guy answering the phone.
> 
> I do have to say.... this thing is as PITA to get primed.


LoL Well, I'm glad you got it working  Now if we could see a comparison video.... opcorn:


----------



## 13razorbackfan

SobrietyRocks707 said:


> lilcountrygal said:
> 
> 
> 
> After a struggle of trying to GET customer service, I have no complaints either. Its now working (I have the bulb off... thinking I'll turn it on now. I stirred up a bunch of sand).
> 
> The company must be a small one. I called twice in the course of ten minutes and got the same guy answering the phone.
> 
> I do have to say.... this thing is as PITA to get primed.
> 
> 
> 
> LoL Well, I'm glad you got it working  Now if we could see a comparison video.... opcorn:
Click to expand...

I would love to see that!!! The XP4 and the AT side by side showing how big they are in comparison...how much media they hold....flow difference, etc...

Come on lilcountrygal!! You can do one of those long 10 minute reviews and give your thoughts on the differences between the two. Kind of write out a script or bulletpoints before hand to stay on topic....that would be awesome.


----------



## lilcountrygal

13razorbackfan said:


> Come on lilcountrygal!! You can do one of those long 10 minute reviews and give your thoughts on the differences between the two. Kind of write out a script or bulletpoints before hand to stay on topic....that would be awesome.


How about a Flow chart with bar graphs lol. I'll take a comparison video tomorrow early evening (ish). It'll be hard to get a good video.. I dont have any lights on the tank yet, but I'll do the best I can. Ill make sure to get the canisters themselves, the spray bar, and the different water flows. All the while keeping myself out of the video


----------



## 13razorbackfan

lilcountrygal said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on lilcountrygal!! You can do one of those long 10 minute reviews and give your thoughts on the differences between the two. Kind of write out a script or bulletpoints before hand to stay on topic....that would be awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> How about a Flow chart with bar graphs lol. I'll take a comparison video tomorrow early evening (ish). It'll be hard to get a good video.. I dont have any lights on the tank yet, but I'll do the best I can. Ill make sure to get the canisters themselves, the spray bar, and the different water flows. All the while keeping myself out of the video
Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan to me! I know when I have done these little videos in the past I made sure to have a little checklist to stay on point. I found that helped. Maybe your husband can be the cameraman!


----------



## SobrietyRocks707

lilcountrygal said:


> All the while keeping myself out of the video


Oh come on! That's c r a p (had to space it out cuz it corrected me) :lol:

I did it.... Razor's gonna do it.... You really Should too. Peer Pressure Much? :wink:

opcorn: =D> opcorn: =D> opcorn: =D> opcorn: =D> opcorn: =D> opcorn: =D>


----------



## lilcountrygal

> I did it.... Razor's gonna do it.... You really Should too


No way. I'm a girl. It would take me that long just to do my hair and makeup before doing the video 

Have school functions all day until early evening... I'll do some video shootin' then.


----------



## SobrietyRocks707

lilcountrygal said:


> It would take me that long just to do my hair and makeup before doing the video


I Knew I should have did my hair! :lol:


----------



## lilcountrygal

Have a video, just cant get it uploaded. I made a you tube account, but every time I try to sign in from my phone, I get an error message that my account isnt correct. Im hoping maybe its just a time delay thing. Ill try again this evening.


----------



## SobrietyRocks707

lilcountrygal said:


> Have a video, just cant get it uploaded. I made a you tube account, but every time I try to sign in from my phone, I get an error message that my account isnt correct. Im hoping maybe its just a time delay thing. Ill try again this evening.


Android or iPhone?

Looking forward to the video. Although I am pleased with this filter, I just want to see the flow 
comparison to your other. I may buy another, maybe smaller one, for my 20. It'll be my time out/hospital tank.


----------



## lilcountrygal

Iphone. Its really irritating me.

My flow is very similar, or exact, to yours. The only difference is, in your video it lookd like you had your spray bar above the water line? Mine is under, pointed front/slightly towards surface.


----------



## SobrietyRocks707

I did that just to show how far the water shot... All the way across the tank LoL

Mine is under the water now, pointing back and down. Too much current for my fish any other 
way.


----------



## SobrietyRocks707

Ok...... Got my replacement bulb.










Installing tonight. Lets say a prayer everyone :lol:


----------



## 13razorbackfan

Yep....hoping it works..


----------



## JohanniMan

Since alot of people own one of these canisters I was wondering if I had my trays in the right order, or the contents rather... I was wondering if the pump sux down through the tray made tube then up through media?? OR is the tray tube the outflow?? if so how are your trays set up?? I have mine

Bottom - fluval ceramic pre filter
middle - all bio ceramic and nylon fabric type stuff lol
top - filter padding not floss about 1 inch thick white padding

my flow has dramatically gone down since I first set mine up and wondered if I had to much media

either way I have upgraded and kept the canister on the new tank with a emperor 400 and a 280 and I still have clear water issues. It worked great for my 55 but not for the 125


----------



## 13razorbackfan

JohanniMan said:


> Since alot of people own one of these canisters I was wondering if I had my trays in the right order, or the contents rather... I was wondering if the pump sux down through the tray made tube then up through media?? OR is the tray tube the outflow?? if so how are your trays set up?? I have mine
> 
> Bottom - fluval ceramic pre filter
> middle - all bio ceramic and nylon fabric type stuff lol
> top - filter padding not floss about 1 inch thick white padding
> 
> my flow has dramatically gone down since I first set mine up and wondered if I had to much media
> 
> either way I have upgraded and kept the canister on the new tank with a emperor 400 and a 280 and I still have clear water issues. It worked great for my 55 but not for the 125


Yeah...you need to move the trays around....it appears that they may be in reverse order. The impeller on this filter is placed so that the water is filtered first before it reaches the impeller which is at the top of the filter. The water runs down inside the canister and back up through the trays. So your mechanical filtration(filter pads and pre filter media) need to be on the bottom.

This is what I would do in your case and this should help.

bottom basket - blue filter pad(coarse filter) on the very bottom plus one white filter pad(fine filter) on the top of the blue filter pad
Second tray from bottom - 2 white filter pads
Top tray - bio media(ceramic rings)

This should increase your mechanical filtration.

It sounds like you have the 300 or 400 model which only has 3 baskets. The 500 model comes with 4.

Also...if you have the trays packed with media especially filter floss it will slow down the flow greatly especially if it is not replaced every week or two depending on the fish load in your tank. This type of material is really good for water polishing but has to be replaced often as it clogs rather quickly.


----------



## SobrietyRocks707

13razorbackfan said:


> This is what I would do in your case and this should help.
> 
> bottom basket - blue filter pad(coarse filter) on the very bottom plus one white filter pad(fine filter) on the top of the blue filter pad
> Second tray from bottom - 2 white filter pads
> Top tray - bio media(ceramic rings)
> 
> This should increase your mechanical filtration.


+1

Yep, Blue pad on the very bottom. In my case, I did Blue under white, then 3 white, then 
Fluval Pre-Filter, then Biomax at the top.

Great filter IMO. Oh, and the UV bulb arrived yesterday, and works. 










=D>


----------



## toyster17

Quick update:

I've decided to return both my CF-400's for a refund. One of the canister just keeps leaking. I've had it replaced twice already and same thing. It's fine for the first few hours and then it's starts with the leak. Really frustrating. What's even more frustrating is that the first cf-400 I ordered has been doing fine (aside from getting the real first one replaced because of broken UV housing :lol: ), no complaints there. The second one I ordered is the one giving me trouble, every replacement has been leaking as well :-?

I just don't want to deal with it so I decided to order an FX5 :lol: It'll be here tomorrow. For just a bit more I figured I would get that and some peace of mind. Now, any help with media stocking would be appreciated :thumb:


----------



## SobrietyRocks707

That stinks :x

Other than my UV bulb frying, I have had no complaints with my 500...


----------



## Gags

Can tell us from where does it leaks ?


----------



## toyster17

Gags said:


> Can tell us from where does it leaks ?


It seems to be leaking from around the handles (?) used to keep the canister shut tight. It mainly leaks occasionally from one side only, but once in a while it'll decide to change what side it wants to leak from :lol:


----------



## toyster17

SobrietyRocks707 said:


> That stinks :x
> 
> Other than my UV bulb frying, I have had no complaints with my 500...


Yeah, one of my 400's is just fine...I really wanted it to work out with both. I just can't continue with the replacements.


----------



## 13razorbackfan

lilcountrygal said:


> Did you order yours yet, Razor?


Just ordered this afternoon. I also ordered 4 boxes(500g each)of the fluval biomax to go along with it. I should have it by wednesday at the latest. I will have to wait till it comes in to decide the best placement for the intake and spraybar.


----------



## SobrietyRocks707

I actually just put a peice of Fluval sponge into the intake on the AquaTop. 
It's course enough not to kill flow, but enough to keep sand out I think...

Also, I got another Fluval prefiltet sponge and put it on the HOB intake. I was 
beginning to get irritated with the impellers eating bubbles. Noisy.

You're gonna love this canister I think


----------



## 13razorbackfan

SobrietyRocks707 said:


> I actually just put a peice of Fluval sponge into the intake on the AquaTop.
> It's course enough not to kill flow, but enough to keep sand out I think...
> 
> Also, I got another Fluval prefiltet sponge and put it on the HOB intake. I was
> beginning to get irritated with the impellers eating bubbles. Noisy.
> 
> You're gonna love this canister I think


Yeah...I think I will like it as well...hope I don't jinx myself though. Still getting a fx5 as soon as I can to get rid of my other HOB plus the power head used for circulation.


----------



## 13razorbackfan

Ok...got my aquatop cf500uv in today. So far I love it. It primed easy for me and took right off. The media baskets are HUGE and there are 4 total. I but 1000g of fluval biomax rings in the top two trays and it only filled them up a bit past halfway. The baskets were much bigger than I thought. This filter is big and holds a lot of water.

It has GREAT flow...I am just using the nozzle minus the spray bar. I put it next to my maxi jet 1200 which does 295gph and it is just as strong if not stronger. So I am figuring with media it does roughly 300gph which is very good.

It is SUPER quiet. I can't even hear it running.

The only issue I had was the spray bar and the connections. They use too many elbows in connecting the spray bar which really restricts flow. So I just used one elbow and hooked it to the U shaped outlet tube. I need to figure out a way to be able to point it slightly upwards to create a bit more surface disturbance. It is probably not needed but the way I had my tank set up prior it had major surface disturbance.

I am thinking about just getting another one to replace my AC110 and skipping the FX5. The flow was much stronger than I expected.


----------



## Gags

^^ Good to hear that it is doing wonder full job....
Here in India it sell under sunsun name for less then $80 with UV


----------



## 13razorbackfan

Gags said:


> ^^ Good to hear that it is doing wonder full job....
> Here in India it sell under sunsun name for less then $80 with UV


The 500 model that does 525gph? I saw the sunsun brand but it was around $100 but the only problem would be getting support if something were to break or be defective. I am fine with spending a bit of extra $$ if I can get support if I need it.

Other than that they are the exact same filter minus the polarized power cord.


----------



## SobrietyRocks707

13razorbackfan said:


> Ok...got my aquatop cf500uv in today. So far I love it. It primed easy for me and took right off. The media baskets are HUGE and there are 4 total. I but 1000g of fluval biomax rings in the top two trays and it only filled them up a bit past halfway. The baskets were much bigger than I thought. This filter is big and holds a lot of water.
> 
> It has GREAT flow...I am just using the nozzle minus the spray bar. I put it next to my maxi jet 1200 which does 295gph and it is just as strong if not stronger. So I am figuring with media it does roughly 300gph which is very good.
> 
> It is SUPER quiet. I can't even hear it running.
> 
> The only issue I had was the spray bar and the connections. They use too many elbows in connecting the spray bar which really restricts flow. So I just used one elbow and hooked it to the U shaped outlet tube. I need to figure out a way to be able to point it slightly upwards to create a bit more surface disturbance. It is probably not needed but the way I had my tank set up prior it had major surface disturbance.
> 
> I am thinking about just getting another one to replace my AC110 and skipping the FX5. The flow was much stronger than I expected.


 :thumb: I knew you would like it 

I'm going to start playing with mine. Different configurations to see what I can come up with 
for options Without the spraybar.


----------



## 13razorbackfan

SobrietyRocks707 said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...got my aquatop cf500uv in today. So far I love it. It primed easy for me and took right off. The media baskets are HUGE and there are 4 total. I but 1000g of fluval biomax rings in the top two trays and it only filled them up a bit past halfway. The baskets were much bigger than I thought. This filter is big and holds a lot of water.
> 
> It has GREAT flow...I am just using the nozzle minus the spray bar. I put it next to my maxi jet 1200 which does 295gph and it is just as strong if not stronger. So I am figuring with media it does roughly 300gph which is very good.
> 
> It is SUPER quiet. I can't even hear it running.
> 
> The only issue I had was the spray bar and the connections. They use too many elbows in connecting the spray bar which really restricts flow. So I just used one elbow and hooked it to the U shaped outlet tube. I need to figure out a way to be able to point it slightly upwards to create a bit more surface disturbance. It is probably not needed but the way I had my tank set up prior it had major surface disturbance.
> 
> I am thinking about just getting another one to replace my AC110 and skipping the FX5. The flow was much stronger than I expected.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb: I knew you would like it
> 
> I'm going to start playing with mine. Different configurations to see what I can come up with
> for options Without the spraybar.
Click to expand...

Speaking of options with the spray bar I have come up with a nozzle solution that is adjustable. You may be able to find one at your LFS for a couple bucks. I will post a couple pics at the bottom. I will tell you the flow is MUCH stronger when only going through one 90 degree elbow instead of the 3 that come with the spray bar.

Anyways...the U tube pipe comes over the tank railing and into the tank. I currently just have one 90 degree elbow that faces forward. Without the elbow it would just blow straight down. The only problem is it is not adjustable up or down only side to side. So I grabbed the end piece and water flap divider off my maxijet power head and glued it to the end of one of the 90 degree elbows. It is the same exact size elbow that is currently hooked up. So tomorrow I will just pull the one off the U tube and put the one in the pics below on. You can see in the pics it is adjustable.

I wish Aquatop would A..include one of these nozzles and B..fix the spray bar so that there is only one 90 degree elbow fitting into the spray bar instead of the stair stepping method they use now. That is my only complaint.

Here is what I have rigged up and glued. You can see the gray piece both the straight tube and the diverter flap are off the maxi jet and the black 90 degree elbow is what came with the aquatop spray bar. Here it is in the straight ahead position. Even in the straight ahead position it uses the partition right in the middle to sort of spread the flow out in a V shaped pattern. Without the diverter flap it just shoots the water straight ahead. 









Here is with the diverter pointed upwards. I am not going to put it in my tank pointing quite this far upwards but halfway in between this position and the pic posted above. I want to create good surface agitation as well as not make the current too strong for the fish.


----------



## 13razorbackfan

PS....I would not recommend doing this in your 20g but rather a option for your 90g. The current in your 20g would be way too strong. I know you said you had to turn the spray bar around backwards because it was too strong for your fish. The spray bar takes the flow and spreads it out more evenly. An analogy I would use is like taking a garden hose and putting a sprayer on the end versus putting a sprinkler on the end. The sprinkler spreads the flow out whereas the sprayer sends it out straight ahead and at force.

If I were you I would seriously consider doing this when you get your 90g up and going. I would go by your LFS and take the pic I posted above and show them what you are looking for. Chances are they will have these two pieces and sell them for cheap.


----------



## Gags

13razorbackfan There are same thing only thing it aquatop place there name on it....
I have say very much impress with it


----------



## SobrietyRocks707

13razorbackfan said:


>


Either you're a Daddy, or you have incredibly small feet  :lol:

Great tip man. I'm gonna have to find one, or similar solution. I've got a power head, but 
it's totally different than the maxijet. I have an Aqueon...


----------



## 13razorbackfan

SobrietyRocks707 said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either you're a Daddy, or you have incredibly small feet  :lol:
> 
> Great tip man. I'm gonna have to find one, or similar solution. I've got a power head, but
> it's totally different than the maxijet. I have an Aqueon...
Click to expand...

LOL...actually my nephews stuff. He and my little brother spend a lot of time over here.

Yeah...just installed the tip and it works great. I will try and post a pic later.


----------



## 13razorbackfan

I was missing a small connector tube on my spray bar to make it where I didn't have to use so many elbows. I don't think I am going to use the spray bar but I wanted that little piece anyways. I emailed aquatop yesterday and have received two emails since with a tracking number and they are overnighting the piece no charge. Even before I bought this filter I emailed them to ask some questions. Received response back within 24hrs. I have never dealt with a company in this hobby that has tech/customer service as good as aquatop. It is very refreshing.

Here are some pics I took of the nozzle I fashioned. It is working extremely well.


----------



## SobrietyRocks707

13razorbackfan said:


> I was missing a small connector tube on my spray bar to make it where I didn't have to use so many elbows. I don't think I am going to use the spray bar but I wanted that little piece anyways. I emailed aquatop yesterday and have received two emails since with a tracking number and they are overnighting the piece no charge. Even before I bought this filter I emailed them to ask some questions. Received response back within 24hrs. I have never dealt with a company in this hobby that has tech/customer service as good as aquatop. It is very refreshing.
> 
> Here are some pics I took of the nozzle I fashioned. It is working extremely well.


Awesome! Gives me incentive to play around with some ideas.

I agree with the customer service. Number One factor in 
Keeping this filter after the bulb burned after only a week...


----------



## 13razorbackfan

SobrietyRocks707 said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was missing a small connector tube on my spray bar to make it where I didn't have to use so many elbows. I don't think I am going to use the spray bar but I wanted that little piece anyways. I emailed aquatop yesterday and have received two emails since with a tracking number and they are overnighting the piece no charge. Even before I bought this filter I emailed them to ask some questions. Received response back within 24hrs. I have never dealt with a company in this hobby that has tech/customer service as good as aquatop. It is very refreshing.
> 
> Here are some pics I took of the nozzle I fashioned. It is working extremely well.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome! Gives me incentive to play around with some ideas.
> 
> I agree with the customer service. Number One factor in
> Keeping this filter after the bulb burned after only a week...
Click to expand...

Yeah...it was great. Play around with it a bit but be very careful if you do just use a setup like I fashioned that in your 20g it won't blow fish around all over the place. I would just do it to see the flow then reattach the spray bar. That way you know what you are dealing with when you move it over to your 90g.


----------



## namvet4

Read this thread, TWICE! Thanks everyone for all your time and effort to share =D> . Always liked Eheim and Fluval, but I am strongly considering an AquaTop based on all I have read here and other forums.


----------



## SobrietyRocks707

Love mine! Only flaw I see is the fine pads. Do yourself a favor, and buy the Marineland Bonded filter material, cut your own, and increase the flow even more. I even added another 750gram box of Fluval Pre-Filter rings, and the flow is awesome.


----------



## 13razorbackfan

SobrietyRocks707 said:


> Love mine! Only flaw I see is the fine pads. Do yourself a favor, and buy the Marineland Bonded filter material, cut your own, and increase the flow even more. I even added another 750gram box of Fluval Pre-Filter rings, and the flow is awesome.


I agree....

Even with the stock white pads that come with it the filter does a good job of mechanical filtration. I will be changing my pads out to the blue/white marineland bonded pads as well when I do my first cleaning.


----------



## Woundedyak

Bumping this thread since I've had mine up and running for a year now. I'm not really sure were my opinion is? I picked my cf400 on CL for $50.00. in the last year I've had to replace the impeller twice(both times the shaft broke that runs threw the impeller) and the gasket around the UV tube twice. They are both easy fixes, but a little annoying knowing I half to keep parts on back up every six months. Considering my 2217's have been running for years with no issues. For $50 bucks it does a great job. Serviceability,priming,maintenance two thumbs up! Reliability??? I can't completely beat it down since I'm the second owner.


----------



## Joefish978

Instead of making a separate thread I'll ask here.

I have a newly setup 55gal tank. I have a eheim 2217 on it. I've been eye balling these for awhile. I'm thinking of adding this, but not sure if it would be overkill, SunSun HW-404B 5-Stage External Canister Filter w/ 9W UV Sterilizer.

Would love a 75-90gal tank but, I won't be upgrading from the 55gal anytime soon. I have 10 cichlids and 1 pleco. Would like to add maybe 5 more fish.


----------



## B.Roberson

where is razorback????


----------



## Woundedyak

Joefish978 said:


> Instead of making a separate thread I'll ask here.
> 
> I have a newly setup 55gal tank. I have a eheim 2217 on it. I've been eye balling these for awhile. I'm thinking of adding this, but not sure if it would be overkill, SunSun HW-404B 5-Stage External Canister Filter w/ 9W UV Sterilizer.
> 
> Would love a 75-90gal tank but, I won't be upgrading from the 55gal anytime soon. I have 10 cichlids and 1 pleco. Would like to add maybe 5 more fish.


It will be over kill, but can't hurt. Im a huge fan of over filtration. Bonus is, you will only need to break the canisters down every 4-5 months


----------

